

Show HN: a simple, clean BTC and LTC price report web app - jwmoz
http://coinreport.io

======
c0w
What does this show? Just prices from btc-e and bitstamp? The lowest available
price across a selection of exchanges? The highest? This isn't very useful to
me in it's current form.

~~~
verroq
Haha yeah, people who care about prices probably have some trades in, so they
probably want to know the ask/bid selection and watch out for 'walls'. They
probably also want a decent chart, maybe some technical analysis tools.

The people that think speculating BTC is purely watching a number on screen
are going to lose their money. Hell, people who stare at charts all day manage
to lose money as well and we haven't even talked about the blatant market
manipulation.

Charts I like to use: bitcoinwisdom.com, tradingview.com

For people that want to get into trading in Forex-like markets: babypips.com

------
jwmoz
My goto app on the iPhone is btcReport due to the clean interface, but I
needed LTC as well so I built this.

Interestingly I deployed it as a Django app on elasticbeanstalk and all the
hackernews requests have just triggered autoscaling so thanks for testing it.

------
jonatanheyman
Looks nice! Shouldn't it say USD/BTC (USD per BTC) instead of BTC/UTC though?

~~~
verroq
When naming a price on a trading pair (BTCUSD), the convention is BTC/USD -> 1
BTC to X USD, where X is the price.

------
glomph
Heh this is what bitcoinaverage.com used to look like.

------
nkrba
Try preev.com

